Ask HN: Why is Firefox Focus not able to block ads on Google AMP pages? - abhishtu
======
smartician
Usually ad blockers work by maintaining a blacklist of known ad server hosts
and/or IP addresses, and simply block any requests to these.

With AMP though, any content (even ads) is funneled through a proxy CDN (the
AMP cache), so ads are indistinguishable from regular content with this
method.

~~~
abhishtu
Ah, so no way to block those ads anymore? Most websites load AMP pages now and
I tried using duckduckgo for a while but didn't like it much.

